# Spartacus



## kabeha (6 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir.Une petite réaction à chaud.
Je sors d'un bar (un vrai) et au moment de payer je m'approche du comptoir et là servant de terminal de caisse je vois une drôle de machine estampillée d'une pomme multicouleur.Toute droite, ressemblant à une chaîne Hi-Fi.
Très surpris, je demande au patron ce que c'est : un Spartacus sorti pour les 20 ans du Mac, une série limitée à 4000 ex., me dit-il.Il fait tout ordi, chaine, télé
Le Bar fait aussi cyber-café, avec plusieurs Mac


----------



## iMax (6 Mai 2004)

Je pense que la place de ce sujet est dans Jurassic Macs,je le déplace donc


----------



## cham (6 Mai 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> un Spartacus sorti pour les 20 ans du Mac, une série limitée à 4000 ex., me dit-il.Il fait tout ordi, chaine, télé



Rrrrrr, les 20 d'Apple, pas du Mac ! Les 20 ans du Mac c'est cette année et il n'y a rien de spécial (ni dans les nouveaux modèles, ni au SAV). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit il est sympa ce Spartacus. Je me demande ce qu'il vaut niveau TV. En plus je connais un endroit où il y en a un qui sommeille sous un centimètre de poussière mais son proprio veut pas s'en défaire (et connait sa côte le bougre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kabeha (6 Mai 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrr, les 20 d'Apple, pas du Mac !



Désolé pour l'amalgame


----------



## PowerBookophile (6 Mai 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit il est sympa ce Spartacus. Je me demande ce qu'il vaut niveau TV.



Je crois que c'est la même carte TV que dans les 5500, si c'est le cas, c'est tout à fait acceptable pour regarder la TV. Par contre pour enregistrer une émission, la taille du dsque dur sur une telle machine représente une limite.



			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> En plus je connais un endroit où il y en a un qui sommeille sous un centimètre de poussière mais son proprio veut pas s'en défaire (et connait sa côte le bougre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si c'est pas malheureux de laisser au placard une telle machine.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mai 2004)

Combien coute t il en occaz aujourd'hui???


----------



## PowerBookophile (7 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Combien coute t il en occaz aujourd'hui???



Sur eBay, des enchérisseurs n'hésitent pas à commencer à 1000 ...


----------



## Guido (7 Mai 2004)

PowerBookophile a dit:
			
		

> Sur eBay, des enchérisseurs n'hésitent pas à commencer à 1000 ...



Attention, c'est pour les configuration les plus propres; pour ceux qui acceptent des petits défauts et de ne pas avoir les boites et accéssoires d'origine, certains partent sur eBay pour environ 500$. Par contre dans ces cas le shipping est souvent limité aux US. Il faudrait négocier ferme avec le vendeur pour assurer port en europe. 

Il me semble qu'il y a eut 20000 spartacus produits, mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## PowerBookophile (8 Mai 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Attention, c'est pour les configuration les plus propres; pour ceux qui acceptent des petits défauts et de ne pas avoir les boites et accéssoires d'origine, certains partent sur eBay pour environ 500$.



Ouf, ça me rassure un peu, parce que je ne me voyais pas mettre une telle somme.


----------



## Guido (8 Mai 2004)

Même 500$, si tu ne regardes que les performances et les possibilité d'upgrade, c'est délirant. Cette machine comme le Cube est surcôté par son design. Mais le TAM (si cherchez sur eBay us) était beacoup plus cher que son équivalent banalus le 5500 alors que le Cube était un peu plus cher que les G4/400. 
Cela dit, j'aimerais bien en trouver un pour mon salon


----------



## PowerBookophile (8 Mai 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Mais le TAM (si cherchez sur eBay us) était beacoup plus cher que son équivalent banalus le 5500



Oui, c'est vrai, d'autant, qu'il y avait un écran à cristaux liquides et un clavier avec trackpad. Evidemment, ce sont deux machines différentes.


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2004)

Y'en à un à vendre pour 5000 balles suisses vers chez moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça fait plus de 3200... Si quelqu'un est interressé...


----------



## PowerBookophile (8 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'en à un à vendre pour 5000 balles suisses vers chez moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis un peu collectionneur, mais faut tout de même pas exagérer...


----------



## Guido (9 Mai 2004)

Si vous êtes tentés celui-ci me semble intéressant. Will ship worldwide. 800$ font environ 660. Plus les frais de port...
Pas si cher pour un collector.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dernière vente sur eBay pour 430$ le 2 mai.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Mai 2004)

Acheter aux states, c'est bien mais bonjour le clavier américain...

Rappelons que le TAM s'est (peu) vendu très cher à son lancement, puis son prix a chuté pour écouler les derniers exemplaires. 

En "occasion", sa côte est montée très haut, dans les 30 000  effectivement, mais ce temps là est fini, faut pas rigoler. 

TAM, Cube... même destin ? Des designs exceptionnels, mais un marketing à la con qui les a tués en peu de temps.


----------



## Tiobiloute (9 Mai 2004)

c'est quoi un TAM ??


----------



## PowerBookophile (9 Mai 2004)

C'est le superbe ordinateur en photo tout en haut du post. Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh, il me semble.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Mai 2004)

PowerBookophile a dit:
			
		

> C'est le superbe ordinateur en photo tout en haut du post. Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh, il me semble.



Et oui, c'est bien de lui qu'il s'agit, le truc de bobo ultime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'en veux un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mai 2004)

30000  je crois que tu exageres un peu...non?


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 30000  je crois que tu exageres un peu...non?



Non, non, plus de 200 000 FRF à l'époque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais une côte ne donne qu'une indication des prix auxquels pouvait s'échanger cet ordi. Je serais curieux de savoir quel a été le prix maxi payé pour un Spartacus.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mai 2004)

En ce moment c'est dans les 1500 2000 euros...moi je mettrai pas plus


----------



## 31 SPARTACUS RR (31 Janvier 2010)

Je vous invite à allez sur eBay ces jour ci pour les fanatiques et les collectionneurs.

Crdlmnt

31 SPARTACUS RR


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2010)

On a vu, mais faut pas trop rêver ...


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Février 2010)

Quand je vois certain PC qui essaient de cloner les iMac et leur compacité, je trouve que ce Spartacus n'a pas trop vieilli ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Quand je vois certain PC qui essaient de cloner les iMac et leur compacité, je trouve que ce Spartacus n'a pas trop vieilli ^^



Sur le plan du design, du moins, mais franchement, même pour l'époque, sur une machine de ce prix, ils ont un peu trop lésiné au niveau de la vidéo ! Une ATI Rage II, 2 Mo de VRam et affichage 800x600 sur un écran 12" c'était abuser, je trouve ! ils auraient au moins pu mettre une rage Pro* et 4 Mo avec une dalle 14" en 1024x768* et 24 bits, histoire de dire qu'il faisait un peu mieux que le 5500 de base qui lui les affichait en 16 bits, les 1024x768, pour cinq fois moins cher ! :mouais:

(*) Si si, ça existait déjà en 1997, mais Apple ne les a adoptés que l'année suivante (Wallstreet, printemps 98 pour la dalle et automne pour la Rage Pro), alors qu'on trouvait des PC équipés de ces cartes depuis bien plus d'1 an. J'ai eu ma première "Rage Pro" sur un PC Pentium 166 en 1996 quand j'étais responsable informatique d'une compagnie d'assurances.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur le plan du design, du moins, mais franchement, même pour l'époque, sur une machine de ce prix, ils ont un peu trop lésiné au niveau de la vidéo ! Une ATI Rage II, 2 Mo de VRam et affichage 800x600 sur un écran 12" c'était abuser, je trouve ! ils auraient au moins pu mettre une rage Pro* et 4 Mo avec une dalle 14" en 1024x768* et 24 bits, histoire de dire qu'il faisait un peu mieux que le 5500 de base qui lui les affichait en 16 bits, les 1024x768, pour cinq fois moins cher ! :mouais:
> 
> (*) Si si, ça existait déjà en 1997, mais Apple ne les a adoptés que l'année suivante (Wallstreet, printemps 98 pour la dalle et automne pour la Rage Pro), alors qu'on trouvait des PC équipés de ces cartes depuis bien plus d'1 an. J'ai eu ma première "Rage Pro" sur un PC Pentium 166 en 1996 quand j'étais responsable informatique d'une compagnie d'assurances.



Ca toujours été comme ça sur Mac, regarde le retard en génération de CG aujourd'hui et dans toute l'histoire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ca toujours été comme ça sur Mac, regarde le retard en génération de CG aujourd'hui et dans toute l'histoire ...



Oui, mais là, on parle d'un Mac à 10 000 $, d'un modèle spécial "anniversaire" cinq fois plus cher que son homologue "ordinaire", le 5500 (1990 $ à l'époque) pour finalement un niveau de performance inférieur (même les 5200/5300/5400 faisaient un peu mieux en affichage*, puisqu'ils affichaient 832x624 en 15 pouces (CRT, donc un peu plus de 13 effectifs) contre seulement 800x600 en 12 pouces pour le spartacus). Ils auraient quand même pu faire un effort, là !

(*) mais pas en "performance vidéo", la "vidéo built in" d'Apple arrivait à faire bien pire qu'une simple Rage II en matière de vitesse d'affichage, j'ai pu le vérifier sur mon premier 5500, où la "note" vidéo était divisée par trois si je désactivais les extensions ATI !


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

C'était quand même le début des dalles LCD, ça devait coûter cher, non ?

Et puis du Bose, la compacité pour l'époque, etc ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'était quand même le début des dalles LCD, ça devait coûter cher, non ?



Pas beaucoup plus que l'année suivante, et ils ont mis des 14 pouces sur des portables bien moins chers que Spartacus, en 98 !


----------

